# Costume Class Ideas



## wintec

Ok hey everyone I needsome help! My dressage stable is hosting a small fun show for the students and one of the events is a costume class. Any ideas? I don't know what horse I'll be using because i don't have my own so I'll be using a school horse. I did find one that I like online entitled "Worst Nightmare" and you dress up as the worst riding student with untidy saddle pads, dirty boots and bad posture =D Tell me what you think and please give suggestions, THANKS


----------



## RadHenry09

Hi , My daughters 4H club had a fun show today , she was in the costume class and she dressed her self and her horse as a hippy. We tye dyed a sheet , put brightly colored neon bands in his mane , and used very bright halter and lead rope that I purchased at an tack auction some time ago .The other entries were Fred & Wilma , Rainbow Brite/Starlight, and a pair entry of Renaissance horses.

This was her first show ever and she had a lot of fun , we are thinking of ideas for next year too!
Hope this helps you get started with some ideas and have fun in your show!!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I love costume classes! I've done batman and a hola dancer, and my mom has done a leperchaun and Fred Flinston. Some others at my barn I really like were a clown (silly tie, striped stockings, rainbow wig) Devil (red cape, red sparkle hooves, horns). One of my favorites ever, the rider dressed up as a witch, and used a brown grass skirt to make the horse a broom

Here are some pictures


----------



## RadHenry09

Oh those are great pics....I love the biker and the hula dancer too !!


----------



## SqueakersmyRomeo

A bumble bee! You can use a yellow saddle pad or blanket and paint or tie black stripes going vertically down the sides. Do the same with yellow polo wraps, and use a yellow halter or bridle. For our costume contest we used yellow and black paint and we wrote Bzz! on the pony's hindquarters. You can get yellow ribbon or yarn and braid it into your horse's main and tail.


----------



## upnover

FUN! We have costume contest every october at our barn! 

We have a lot of witches, pirates, hula dancers, ballarinas, can can dancers, angels, hippies, bride/groom, etc. 

Lots of movie/book characters: Tinkerbelle/Peter Pan, Harry Potter/Hermione, Little Bo Peep and horse was the sheep, etc

Random and fun: (we had a bumblebee Squeakers! it was hysterical!) Pizza Delivery guy and the horse was a pizza, horse was a hot dog (big bun on both sides of the pony), farmer and the horse was a cow, rider was a knight and horse was a dragon, etc etc. 

Hope that gives you some ideas!


----------



## Royal Affair

At last years show there was a woman who dressed up as a Beverly hills woman complete with a poodle. She wore a black ans white stripped shirt with a large black hat. And her horse was a poodle. She had poofs of hair on her horse exactly like a poodle would have. I wish i had some pictures. 

But i googled some ideas and here are some interesting ones.









Thats pretty creative.









What a saintly horse! Most horses would flip with that much cotton on.


----------



## wintec

Thanks everyone! Those were all great ideas! I LOVE ALL OF THEM! I still don't know though.......


----------



## sophiaspur

*Halloween Costume for 2009*

Last year, I found a tablecloth that was black with a huge spiderweb on it. and I dressed up like a spider. It was easy, I dressed all in black with a black knit hat, I stuffed 6 tubes of black material and saftey pinned them on my shirt and then I took black yarn and kind of puppet stringed all the arms so they would move together. Put a three eyes under my eyes with black and white makeup...we won first place!!!


----------



## Aoi Miku

I chucked some old western tack on one of the horses and won best costume as a cowboy xD

I'm not sure though, what do people normally dress up as?
Here we get the average Native Indian, Unicorn etc;
All the shows want people to wear hats so that's a bit of a downer.

You could always find a famous duo and dress up as them =]


----------

